# Basketball



## stephan00 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

couldn't find a thread dedicated to basketball, so thought I'll open one with some examples from the game Gmunden vs. Kapfenberg a month ago. All shot with 5DIII and 70-200 2.8 II. (The full set can be found here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632875985126/ )

Any comments highly welcome, especially in terms of noise reduction - this is a topic where I'm just learning 




20130120-0327_Gmunden von stephan_n auf Flickr




20130120-0673_Gmunden von stephan_n auf Flickr




20130120-0789_Gmunden von stephan_n auf Flickr


----------



## Menace (Feb 28, 2013)

Superb. My personal favorite is the 2nd one - you have really captured the moment, it's emotion, the effort on the faces! Well done


----------



## stephan00 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks 

What do you guys think of the composition? I had to do a fair amount of cropping for each picture, but wanted to keep the surrounding players in the first pic and the referee in the background in the second pic - as well as the distance to the floor, obviously. The third one I could have kept landscape but I felt the other players in the background would have been a distraction.

I also love the second pic, got here the next frame which shows how the player has his eyes on the ball and the basket, but is has much less drama in it: 




20130120-0674_Gmunden von stephan_n auf Flickr


----------



## untitled10 (Mar 1, 2013)

Have to say they pull some extravegant faces


----------



## rjrowing (Mar 1, 2013)

Recently I started shooting basketball at my son's team. The 135/f2 is a good lens for that (using it with my 5D II or 1D Mk III)

regards
Redelf


----------



## stephan00 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've considered buying a 135 but found the zoom of the 70-200 very, very useful.

Care to share some pics of yours?


----------



## kyle77 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's some I got from a 135 f/2 and 1D Mark III. I love the combo, but I do find it a bit long for shots when they get up under the goal (but I shoot in a college arena with no room to back up).


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 22, 2013)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## SithTracy (Nov 22, 2013)

Great thread! This is what I shoot very often with my girls in basketball. I've got a freshman and 5th grader. My oldest had been playing in travel leagues for a couple of years and my youngest just started. Will be very happy to view this thread often for some ideas.


----------



## SithTracy (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll add a little contrast to the thread with my shot. My 10 year old daughter in her first year of travel basketball after getting called for her first foul. She looked to me with the look of "I didn't do it, Dad!"


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 23, 2013)

REX40501h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 12, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX50408h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 25, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 6, 2014)

TexPhoto, I'd love read about he details of your shots -- lens choice, ISO and body, shutter speed for for the controlled blur. I'm also curious about the overhead setup.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 30, 2014)

Click on any photo to see camera and exposure details. 

The overhead photos are done handheld. I am up in the rafters of the stadium, generally laying down and shooting through 2x2 foot holes intended to provide access to the lights.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 27, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (May 10, 2015)

Swoosh by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 10, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> Swoosh by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## TexPhoto (May 16, 2015)

Thanks! 

A friend asked how I did this image so I'll repeat it here:

1. Frame the shot to include the basket and player, focus on player and lock focus. A tripod could be used, but this was handheld. Don't follow the ball, stay rock steady.
2. Motor drive from beginning to end. 
3. Stack the photos as layers. 
3. Align via auto (or manual if auto does not work) 
4. First and last photos are main photos, erase half of one, and make sure no seam is visible. In all other photos select around the ball, feather, inverse, erase. (so just the ball from that photo is visible, and the soft edge blends.


----------



## hendrik0701 (Sep 7, 2015)

Some shots from Eurobasket 2015 in Riga.


----------

